# Chrome Chestnut



## Java Bean

Just curious as to what a Chrome Chestnut is or if I'm even saying it right! Maybe its Chestnut with Chrome or something else. I have no idea so thats why I thought I'd ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer

A chestnut with chrome is just a chestnut colored horse with white markings.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

To slightly expand on what SR said, many people call white markings on a horse chrome. White legs, a blaze, etc, are all chrome.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep. I have a chestnut with 'chrome'.


----------



## Java Bean

Wow, that was super easy! Thanks guys, I never would have gotten that on my own. I thought it was some type of variation in the coat or some time of shine or something. I was way off.

Thanks so much


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

As a note, typically when people use the term chrome, they're using it to describe a horse with flashy markings. You will usually hear someone say "has lots of chrome!" to describe a horse with high white legs and a big flashy blaze. 

For example, people would say this horse has "lots of chrome":









Whereas this one would just be described as "one white foot and star/stripe":









You won't usually hear someone say "has a little bit of chrome!" LOL


----------



## mom2pride

Yep, chrome would be white markings; I've usually associated "chrome" with a more solidly colored horse, rather than a paint, given that the paint, or pinto already has a term for all of his white...hahaha. 

I like chrome, although it was definitely a 'bonus' with my mare! I don't look for color, as much as I do what I am looking for in a horse (sound mind, usuable, etc...) markings are always a bonus factor for me!


----------



## Strange

Lol I don't understand why people use the term "chrome". I had never heard it used until a few years ago. Maybe I'm just living under a rock or something.


----------



## Bakkir

IMO I have only really heard the term "chrome" from stock horse breeders. I have always thought of it as a cowboy term. Or at least a guy one - LOL!

That being said my first mare was a stunning chestnut with tons of chrome. Four whites up to or past knees/hocks. Huge blaze that wrapped around and under her chin. 

Very flashy, very pretty. Halter type but not muscle bound and useless. QH people LOVED her and I had offers for her but alas she was a registered Appaloosa. Not one spot on her.


----------



## Deerly

I always thought "chrome" meant extra "shine" to the coat or the way it looked in certain lights. Oops! LOL!


----------

